# Cherokee - error 401

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich habe den webserver cherokee installiert mit der authentication Methode "fixed list".

Wenn ich die Webseite aufrufe, meldet firefox error 401 ohne mich nach einem User/Password zu fragen. Wie kann das sein? Hab ich etwas vergessen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## disi

Der sieht ja gut aus  :Smile:  muss ich auch mal testen...

Bitst du hier nach gegangen?

http://www.cherokee-project.com/doc/other_bundle_cherokee-admin.html

Hat es schon einmal geklappt, speicherst du Passwoerter im Firefox?

So wie es aussieht darf nur localhost auf den Server, ausser du setzt:

cherokee-admin -b

Hoffe das hilft?

----------

## Erdie

Ja, ich habe cherokee-admin verwenden und ich habe keine Passwörter gespeichert bzw es hat auch noch nie geklappt. Es kommt einfach kein Popup hoch wenn ich die Validierung einschalte - einfach nur der error und das wars. Irgendwie komisch   :Confused: 

----------

## disi

Bloede Frage, hat cherokee denn Zugriff auf das Admin Interface auf der Festplatte (File System)?

Es scheint ja keine Seite zu sein, die von der Applikation generiert wird sondern die ist irgendwo auf der Festplatte?

Der Pfad muesste in der /etc/cherokee/cherokee.conf sein?

----------

## Erdie

Das Admin Interface ist ein Python Framework wenn ich mich nicht irre, zumindest war es erst vorhanden, nachdem ich das "admin" use flag gesetzt hatte. Man ruft es einfach mit cherokee-admin auf und es generiert ein temporäres Passwort. Die Änderungen werden in die Datei /etc/cherokee/cherokee.conf geschrieben. Ich denke auch, dass das funktioniert. Nur der Browser erzeugt keine Popup mit der User/Pw Abfrage. Am Popupblocker liegt es nicht ..

----------

## disi

Also bei mir funktioniert es mit dem admin Interface.

Ich habe das mit dem ssh tunnel gemacht und dann eben localhost:9090

Leider scheint cherokee meine Angaben zum DocumentRoot fuer vserver zu ignorieren und zeigt immer nur die Seite in /var/www/localhost/htdocs an O.o

----------

## Erdie

Ich vermute das ist ein Mißverständis. Das Admin Interface funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur wenn ich dort basic authentification einstelle, fragt der Webserver nicht nach dem Password, das ich dort eingetragen habe. Beim Admin Interface macht er das, die Webseite funktioniert nur dann nicht und fragt das Passwort nicht ab sondern zeigt dann nur error 401

----------

## disi

Sorry, aber das teste ich heute nicht mehr  :Smile: 

http://www.cherokee-project.com/doc/cookbook_authentication.html

Da muss ich ja noch Passwort Files usw. anlegen.

Wie gesagt, er nimmt nichtmal meine vserver an bis jetzt  :Sad:  Da gucke ich morgen nomma.

----------

## Erdie

Bei "fixed list" braucht man die nur in der Webinterface eintragen, also kein Datei anlgen oder so, ich habe beides probiert.

----------

